# My graphics card not Supporting Turbo C++ graphics plz help



## Maxx32 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have Following Configuration :
Intel Pentium 4 Processor with HT (3.2Ghz,2mb L2 Cache)
Intel 945 GNT Motherboard
1.5 GB DDR2 RAM
Nvidia 7300gt 512Mb PCI-E Graphics Card (Zebronics)
160GB sata2 Hard disk

The problem is that i use Turbo C++  compiler for Computer Graphics (As part of my engineering course). Now whenever i run any graphics program(program having graphics.h commands) the program runs and just blank screen appears and the message displays.

*image.wetpaint.com/image/3/-Bf9wGUoPVKvZWis5yVpwg5921

The program with non graphics operations work well.
I tried the same program on other pcs they work fine with it.
(They have onboard intel graphics).I changed my previous graphics card (PAlit nVidia 7300gt 256MB)to this new one, but still problem persists.
I installed all new drivers for graphics card(From even NVidia's site).

When i remove my graphics card and work with intel GMA(Graphics Media Accelerator) the program works well.Then why only the graphics card is giving problem?
for other applications i require graphics card please help.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 19, 2008)

Read this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2227


----------

